# Axminster AWVSL1000 - OR- CL3 Record Power?



## Weasel Howlett (15 Sep 2011)

So i decided to buy a lathe, the AWVSL1000, almost got round to putting the order in but went on holiday instead. Now i have the money again and cant decide wether or not my first choice was right? 

SO the *awvsl1000* or the *CL3*???


----------



## henton49er (16 Sep 2011)

Hi Weasel,

I cannot comment on the CL3, but I have owned an Axminster AWVSL1000 for just over a year. I have turned bowls and platters up to the maximum height over the bed (approx 14" diameter), without any problems. I have weighted the lathe down by placing two 25kg bags of sand on the shelf (which collects a large amount of shavings anyway, so not really usable as a shelf). I have been very pleased with the after sales and technical support from Axminster - I had to have a new motor (my fault - don't ask!!), and was guided through the (not too complex) installation and wiring procedure. All in all, I have been very happy with the lathe as a beginners lathe, particularly if you want to do mainly bowl turning. The only issue I have is that I do not believe that the straight tool rest supplied with the lathe can be set low enough, but the Axminster curved tool rest (not standard) is much more versatile and also gives better support when turning inside the bowl.

Hope this helps.

Mike.


----------



## Spindle (16 Sep 2011)

Hi

The other half of the response - I own a CL3 which I have upgraded to CL4 standards by the addition of variable speed control. I have turned spinning wheel rims to 24" diameter using the rotating headstock function. I'm very happy with my choice of lathe.

Regards Mick


----------



## jumps (16 Sep 2011)

I have a coronet no 3 (same as the CL3).

If I was buying today it would be that axmister........

reasons -

greatest strength of the CL3 relative to the Ax is handling large lumps of wood (headstock bearing and tailstock strength); if this is your 'bag' then fine.

but 
2mt v 1mt
1 x 8tpi v 3/4 16
1" (25mm) stem v 3/4"
longer spindles (for the sake of 2" I had to make something in 2 pieces recently so it can matter)
14" bowl over bed is really useful, and fundamentlaly you will need the CL3B (£70) if turning bowls this size on the CL3
stand included in the price

haven't really focused on the price but the difference is significant........

all day, everyday, it would be the CL3 (well it wouldn't because I would want variable speed......) but otherwise the Ax.


----------



## monkeybiter (16 Sep 2011)

I've got the Ax which I'm very pleased with mine. Just compared with the CL3, the Ax has more power and is cheaper. One inch less capacity over the bed but the head swivels for outboard turning. Not that I'm biased....


----------



## Spindle (16 Sep 2011)

Hi

Sorry if I misunderstand - the CL3 headstock swivels to allow 30" turning with the optional attachment.

1mt has never caused me any concern - my previous Clarke lathe was 2mt but didn't notice any degredation in performance either way.

At the end of the day the choice is yours - both options will have satisfied users and are fine tools - I suggest you investigate and consider the range of tooling and accessories available before making your choice.

Regards Mick


----------



## jumps (16 Sep 2011)

Spindle":1g2gzxxs said:


> Hi
> 
> Sorry if I misunderstand - the CL3 headstock swivels to allow 30" turning with the optional attachment.



not sure what you have misinderstood Mick

both have swivelling headstocks

Ax has a higher spindle height so will do a little more over the bed, with a little angle etc - the potential downside of the increased height is the stability of both headstock and tailstock relative to the bed; not aware of any issues with the Ax on this front - are you?

over the bed the CL3 does well, but once you twist the headstock to 90 you really need to put an additional support inside the headstock (from the CL3B support) - why RP don't give you an additional top unit to enable the use of the 'spare' base that you substitute the CL3B for I don't know; very poor - esp as they have now (finally) added the banjo to the CL3B.

end of the day the CL3 is twice the price (with stand and CL3B) - which would be the basis of my diecison making process as outlined above.


----------



## jumps (16 Sep 2011)

monkeybiter" One inch less capacity over the bed ......[/quote said:


> err - I have it 2 inches more #-o


----------

